# Big incentives coming on GM Trucks in March



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you are going to buy a GM truck (Why...I don't know with the other options out there), you might want to wait a few more weeks: http://www.autoblog.com/2014/02/27/barclays-says-gm-truck-launch-least-successful-in-15-years/


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Good for me. I was looking at buying one of those ugly new trucks and now I will wait.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Because they can't hardly give those turds away.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

I've actually seen quite a few on the road. Saw one Friday pullin a camper I'd bet money was bigger than most diesel heads on here pull. 

Ford guy mentioning turd? Haha go find a runnin 6.0 power joke hoss.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Does anybody know how big these in incentives are?


I'm in the market for a used truck but would consider a new one


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> *Does anybody know how big these in incentives are?*
> 
> I'm in the market for a used truck but would consider a new one


Not big enough to justify buying an ugly pos gov motors truck.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> Does anybody know how big these in incentives are?
> 
> I'm in the market for a used truck but would consider a new one


Stay away from Fords 6.2 gasser if your considering a 3/4 ton. Guy i work with bought one less than 2 weeks ago. Truck over heated and check engine light is on LMAO! truck doesnt even have 300 miles on it. He and my dad are gonna be in a bidding war over borrowing my Chevy while theirs are in the shop HAHA.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Personally I think all the american trucks are a giant POS. Especially for what you have to pay for them! I currently own a 2013 Ford F250 Power Stroke and a 2006 Dodge 2500 megacab Cummins.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

oslicker did you lose a girlfriend to a ford salesman at some point ?? lol just saying you on that haterraid something fierce !!!


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

oOslikOo said:


> I've actually seen quite a few on the road. Saw one Friday pullin a camper I'd bet money was bigger than most diesel heads on here pull.
> 
> Ford guy mentioning turd? Haha go find a runnin 6.0 power joke hoss.


Wont have to go far to find that. My 06 6.0L is still purring like a kitten and pulls like a champ. No deletes, no new studs, no programmer, etc, all stock. Just passed up 187,000 on the ticker


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> oslicker did you lose a girlfriend to a ford salesman at some point ?? lol just saying you on that haterraid something fierce !!!


HAHA no sir! I just have to give it back!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

I did have a ford exactly one time. AC went out at 100K and the heater shortly followed. Cab leaked like a sum beach, electronics all went to chit, truck had no balls, and finally engine went down at 160K. Literally if i made it a couple weeks without having to fix something on it, i was chittin in high cotton. I literally gave the truck to someone in Louisiana. Every ford ive seen with the exception of very few have all had similar problems. I just find it funny how much chit the ford faithful will talk about anything without a blue oval.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I put almost 100k on an 05 6.0, a lot of it pulling a 13k# 5th wheel. Never had a single problem.

Despite the bad rep, I still see quite a few on the road.

On the GMs, I did see a rather nice looking 14 GMC Denali yesterday. Sharp looking truck which is particularly impressive as it was sitting on the side of the road with the hood up. LOL!


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Im not brand loyal to any of them but according to consumer reports, the F-250 is not a good vehicle to buy new or used. Chevrolet gets the best marks in the heavy duties. I personally like Toyota cause the two that Iv owned have given me little to no problems. If I was in the market for a new truck it would either be a f-150 or Tundra.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

I know a guy that has a 6.0 and a 6.7. The 6.7 has given him more trouble than the 6.0. The 6.7 spent 2 weeks in the shop under warranty. You just never know. Is 100K the bench mark for a successful ford truck??:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

oOslikOo said:


> I know a guy that has a 6.0 and a 6.7. The 6.7 has given him more trouble than the 6.0. The 6.7 spent 2 weeks in the shop under warranty. You just never know. Is 100K the bench mark for a successful ford truck??:biggrin::biggrin:


I swear it is luck of the draw and I always seem to draw bad! My new F250 has 1700 miles and I already have some complaints. Have some wind noise that I cant seem to find out where it is coming from. Transmission supposedly has to "learn" your driving style and mine seems to be a little confused with my erratic personality...lol. Lastly the A/C will cycle normally but will blow spurts of tap air during cycles. I have read that some fords do this and others do not but the manufacture does not see this as an issue...Seriously! I guess my expectations go up a little when you spend over 50K on a truck!


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> I put almost 100k on an 05 6.0, a lot of it pulling a 13k# 5th wheel. Never had a single problem.
> 
> Despite the bad rep, I still see quite a few on the road.
> 
> On the GMs, I did see a rather nice looking 14 GMC Denali yesterday. Sharp looking truck which is particularly impressive as it was sitting on the side of the road with the hood up. LOL!


Was probably getting ready to jump start that 2014 Ego boost parked next to it. I saw it too...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Been a Ford man for a long time, I may have to look at the incentives they are offering.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Right now on a 2013 f150 XLT there is 6750 just in rebate not counting the discounts from dealership etc... It time to buy... The 2014 have a lot less but the 13's the deals are on !!!! Plus thru march31st u get a 2year 25,000 mile maint. Plan at no charge. Holla at me law dog


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

oOslikOo said:


> I did have a ford exactly one time. AC went out at 100K and the heater shortly followed. Cab leaked like a sum beach, electronics all went to chit, truck had no balls, and finally engine went down at 160K. Literally if i made it a couple weeks without having to fix something on it, i was chittin in high cotton. I literally gave the truck to someone in Louisiana. Every ford ive seen with the exception of very few have all had similar problems. I just find it funny how much chit the ford faithful will talk about anything without a blue oval.


sounds just like my 2007 5.3 except everything happened at 103k and engine failure at 109k


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeff SATX said:


> sounds just like my 2007 5.3 except everything happened at 103k and engine failure at 109k


Sucks no doubt. One of my hands has the exact same truck and i just him 500 miles away hooked up to 9,000 lbs. he's got 275K on the ticker as of last week.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

2011 Ford 5.4 threw a couple rods at 79xxx. Driving a 2014 Chevy now and love it. 35 gallon tank is the only thing I miss about the ford


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

oOslikOo said:


> Sucks no doubt. One of my hands has the exact same truck and i just him 500 miles away hooked up to 9,000 lbs. he's got 275K on the ticker as of last week.


I call bull %2#+


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

t-tung said:


> 2011 Ford 5.4 threw a couple rods at 79xxx. Driving a 2014 Chevy now and love it. 35 gallon tank is the only thing I miss about the ford


Ford did not make a 5.4 in 2011 sir if you did not know what engine it had in it maybe your maint was also a little off


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> I call bull %2#+


I don't give a rats nut sack what you call. He's not on his original motor. Original motor blew around 245k


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

So he's hotshot'n for you in a half ton truck with a 300,000 miles on it ? That's what I called you on ????? Just don't make since 9000 pounds on a 07 half ton 5.3 with 300k if it makes it the 500 miles you sent him it would cost what he makes in gas and oil !!!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

It's a 4 week job, and he's runnin it. He would already be drivin up as most guys like to work out of their own trucks. At most it would cost me an extra tank of gas, which is cheaper than a hot shot. His gas is covered and i compensate him on the truck when he runs a job for me. so i would be compensating him trailer or not on this job. This was all figured at bidlevel so the real winner is the client.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

ooslikoo said:


> sucks no doubt. One of my hands has the exact same truck and i just him 500 miles away hooked up to 9,000 lbs. He's got *30k* on the *motor* as of last week.


fify. Lmao!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Gottagofishin said:


> fify. Lmao!


LOL that is funny.

Im surprised the original didnt go down sooner, as this is common for him. Our trucks get worked over good and are used pretty much everyday. Thats the exact reason none of us have a blue oval on our trucks (service trucks included). Everyone of us have been down that road


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> Ford did not make a 5.4 in 2011 sir if you did not know what engine it had in it maybe your maint was also a little off


You're right. It was a 2010. Bought new in Jan of 2011. My bad.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

oOslikOo said:


> LOL that is funny.
> 
> Im surprised the original didnt go down sooner, as this is common for him. Our trucks get worked over good and are used pretty much everyday. Thats the exact reason none of us have a blue oval on our trucks (service trucks included). Everyone of us have been down that road


I know a guy who's ford did this I know another guy who's ford did that, I know another guys who's ford did this that and the other, blah, blah, blah, blah friggin blah. All you Government Motorheads are all the same.

There's a reason the F series pickup has been the number one selling pickup for the past 37 years running. Just saying. Rather drive a Fiat/Dodge than GM anything.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Fordzilla06 said:


> I know a guy who's ford did this I know another guy who's ford did that, I know another guys who's ford did this that and the other, blah, blah, blah, blah friggin blah. All you Government Motorheads are all the same.
> 
> There's a reason the F series pickup has been the number one selling pickup for the past 37 years running. Just saying. Rather drive a Fiat/Dodge than GM anything.


Is that the best you can do? All you ford guys say the same thing. Didn't ford lay off 20,000 people and close a factory down to avoid having a bailout as well? Best selling doesn't mean chit to me. I've got friends that drive f150's that haven't been worked a day in there life. They have a truck for the sake of saying they have one. It's funny jack wagons like yourself have to get on a GM thread to talk chit. I'm guessin you're butt hurt over my 6.0 comment. My guess is you drove one and it was garbage.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

oOslikOo said:


> Is that the best you can do? All you ford guys say the same thing. Didn't ford lay off 20,000 people and close a factory down to avoid having a bailout as well? Best selling doesn't mean chit to me. I've got friends that drive f150's that haven't been worked a day in there life. They have a truck for the sake of saying they have one. It's funny jack wagons like yourself have to get on a GM thread to talk chit. I'm guessin you're butt hurt over my 6.0 comment. My guess is you drove one and it was garbage.


Nope. I've had 4 ford pickups and never had a problem with one. However my dad had a suburban with a 5.7. No telling how many water pumps he went through in 150k miles. He then bought a Durajunk. Three sets of injectors and 190k it finally blew up. 
However ford did what had to be done to avoid the bailout. Unlike GM, or Dodge/Fiat.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

However ford did what had to be done to avoid the bailout. Unlike GM, or Dodge/Fiat. 

Yes sir slowing down production in a down turn is called business !!! Pre 08 I used to get a trip to Detroit at the end of every year and Ford wined and dined us. They cut that out also to re route money were it needed to be to avoid taking a hand out. Every one was hurting then but some pulled thru others gave up ( GM and what used to be Chrysler now FIAT ). I am proud to say I work for FORD and proud of the product I sell !!!


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

oOslikOo said:


> Is that the best you can do? All you ford guys say the same thing. Didn't ford lay off 20,000 people and close a factory down to avoid having a bailout as well? Best selling doesn't mean chit to me. I've got friends that drive f150's that haven't been worked a day in there life. They have a truck for the sake of saying they have one. It's funny jack wagons like yourself have to get on a GM thread to talk chit. I'm guessin you're butt hurt over my 6.0 comment. My guess is you drove one and it was garbage.


Yes Navistar made a bad motor in the 6.0. And that's always the go to bash from all you Government Motorheads. 6.0 POS Blah blah blah. And there you go again with I have a buddy who had a problem with a Ford. And name calling as well.

37 years running.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Nope. I've had 4 ford pickups and never had a problem with one. However my dad had a suburban with a 5.7. No telling how many water pumps he went through in 150k miles. He then bought a Durajunk. Three sets of injectors and 190k it finally blew up.
> However ford did what had to be done to avoid the bailout. Unlike GM, or Dodge/Fiat.


That's good. Hard to go through 4 any make or model without some issues.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Yes Navistar made a bad motor in the 6.0. And that's always the go to bash from all you Government Motorheads. 6.0 POS Blah blah blah. And there you go again with I have a buddy who had a problem with a Ford. And name calling as well.
> 
> 37 years running.


6.4 is nothing to write home about either. 6.7 seems to be better, but it's quite comical how they are flyin through motors to get on right. Re read the post... Didn't say anything about the trucks. A couple are ecoboost's so I'm sure you can connect the dots


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

oOslikOo said:


> 6.4 is nothing to write home about either. 6.7 seems to be better, but it's quite comical how they are flyin through motors to get on right. Re read the post... Didn't say anything about the trucks. A couple are ecoboost's so I'm sure you can connect the dots


6.4 is also a Navistar motor. 6.7 was developed by Ford.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

So back to the main topic any more info on the incentives that you talk of? I have a friend who's looking to buy soon.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

The incentives are on now !!!! Thru march which is truck month on the f150 xlts there is right at 11,000 off of sticker with rebate and discount. That's on a 2013 XLT Chevy has almost the same like 10.000 off of there 14 models. We sell both here in angle ton at gulf coast auto park have your friend come by and drive both. There is also big rebates on all other trucks cars and SUVs from both company's and free 2 year maint plans thru march 31'st. Cody 979-922-9534


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok thanks Cody, I believe he was looking at GMC's.


----------

